# 19In. tires on my 240



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

ok this is something ive been wondering for a couple days now. whats the largest size of tire that can go on an S13? i dont want to go all wegro and slap on some 22's but i went to tirerack.com (i think thats the site) and 18's look tiny but would 19's rub the fenders or what?


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

22's on a silvia and ill come by your house and slaughter you.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

s13 wheelwells are rather small. i wouldn't go anything bigger than 18's.. btw..18's look the best on s13


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I wouldnt go bigger then 17"s, as your ride just get worse along with handeling, plus any good pot hole will runin them. for any kind of racing and drifting your better off with 15" or 16"

you really cant tell what a car looks like corectly on that site anyway. let me see if i can find a pic of my car with 17", it still needs to be droped but it still looks ok.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

wow, I need to paint my 240 black... that shit is sick!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

i cant see 19's fitting without some serious modification including fender flares, coilovers and track adjustment.


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

a sport compact w/ 19s can we say dead weight....
18s are pushing it, depends on what your going for looks or actually getting somewhere....


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

what kind of rims are on that car?...i want 17 inch black or gunmetal but i wanna know that brand name on those .....btw, that looks good....i can just imagine it bein dropped a few inches


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

sweet so then i should go about 17's or 18's.. i have a set of 17 or 18's (cant remember) konig toxxins in my garage and i didnt know what to do but i want some Motegi MR7's and i cant sell the Konigs but two of the konigs need new rubbers so uhm yeah.. and hondahater you need to come to utica and newark bro id say about 98% of the population drives HORRIBLE looking and performing honda's or like cavaliers and they are all like super *******...its sad..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

once u go pass 17 ur in nikka territory


----------



## turbonissan (Jan 21, 2003)

17s on a 240 are perfect, just choose wisely


----------



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

i've seen 13 spoke 17' rims once, and its looks really nice, although you have to really slam it or else you might look like a poser, if you know what i mean.


----------



## septol (Jan 23, 2012)

*flares*

solution to avoid problems with allowing the traffic can be broaden wheel arches, such kjedys I bought on ebay for my S13 http://stores.ebay.pl/ala-plast?_trksid=p4340.l2563


----------

